# sourcing furniture and other items from Indonesia



## golda (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello Community!

For a hotel project I need to source around 50 different items (furniture, tableware, textiles, statues etc.), preferably from Indonesia. 

To do that, I think the best way is to go to a buying agent as I do not want to deal with the suppliers directly (and also I do not want to search and evaluate 10+ suppliers for each distinct product category). Further, I neither speak Indonesian, nor do I know anything about doing business in Indonesia. 

Now my question:

Can anyone recommend Indonesian buying agents who have experience with hotel projects AND are reliable in quality control AND deadlines? I would appreciate answers from actual customers.

Please, no spam from agents.

Have a wonderful weekend!

Golda


----------

